

Ask HN: Help me cram Java - tragic

Hi everyone,<p>I&#x27;ve got a background mainly in dynamic OO languages (Python, Ruby and JS). I&#x27;m starting to read a lot of stuff on OO design, patterns, code quality and so on, but I&#x27;m facing the reality that many of the &#x27;classics&#x27; (Go4, Martin Fowler&#x27;s books, GOOS and such) are written with the assumption that everyone&#x27;s doing Java. I&#x27;m looking for resources that will help get my Java reading comprehension up to a level where following code examples doesn&#x27;t feel like translating Assyrian tomb inscriptions, ideally quickly although I&#x27;m aware it&#x27;s a big language. Any suggestions much appreciated.
======
geekishmatt
[https://github.com/akullpp/awesome-java](https://github.com/akullpp/awesome-
java) you're welcome

